

FPGA, VHDL and Verilog online courses from Altera - nabilt
http://www.altera.com/education/training/curriculum/fpga/trn-fpga.html

======
nabilt
Direct link to some presentations

Basics of programable logic
[http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/PLDBasics/playe...](http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/PLDBasics/player.html)

VHDL Basics
[http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/VHDL/player.htm...](http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/VHDL/player.html)

Verilog Basics
[http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/Verilog/player....](http://www.altera.com/customertraining/webex/Verilog/player.html)

